# Phoenix Instant Boot BIOS starts loading Windows in under a second



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/24/video-phoenix-instant-boot-bios-starts-loading-windows-in-under/



> we saw a retrofitted Dell Adamo hit the Windows desktop in 20 seconds, while a Lenovo T400s with a fast SSD got there in under 10. It's pretty slick stuff, and it should be out soon


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

That's pretty impressive. Up to now, I thought that a 30 second boot/load/login time was pretty sweet.

Ah well, as written in one of my favourite quotes: "You never know how crappy your system is until you sit down at a better one" (Troubleshooting your PC, 1st Edition).


----------

